# Scanning documents and images in bulk or just use my Nikon d3400?



## Don001 (Jun 14, 2017)

I have more than 1300 old photos and some very important, can’t afford to lose documents with me, which I need to scan into my computer. I am having a confusion, whether I should photograph all those photos and documents with my Nikon new D3400 or buy a dedicated scanner for the purpose. I know that scanner may produce better results for document imaging and photo scanning. I would like faster conversion and don’t need to spend a lot of money. Is there a way I could improve the results if I photograph them? Or is there any cheap, but good quality scanners available? I would appreciate some quick help here.


----------



## weepete (Jun 14, 2017)

If they are just family photos and stuff I'd just photograph them with the D3400. If it's stuff you want professionaly printed later on I'd look to have them scanned.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 14, 2017)

The camera will be faster. You might need a macro lens. The 85mm f/3.5 DX Macro is inexpensive, but might be a bit too long for use without a copy stand and adequate room. If the photos are small, say 4x6 inches, the 85mm lens might require you to be within 2 feet of them, which is workablke; If they are bigger, like 8x 10 photos, you'd need to stand farther away.


----------



## Dave442 (Jun 14, 2017)

For documents I often just use the scan to PDF app on my phone, it automatically knows to make the paper white and lets you crop. For a big batch of documents I have a flatbed scanner with paper feeder - I have it make a multi-page TIFF and then I edit each page and print to PDF.

Prints I usually photograph using a homemade copy stand and the macro lens. Years ago I found out my grandfather had photographed all the old family tintype images and the copies were the version hanging on the wall - that just sort of stuck with me.


----------



## cgw (Jun 18, 2017)

For Nikon DX, the oft-overlooked Micro Nikkor 40/2.8g is near-perfect--and every bit as good as the venerable 55/3.5. I use it with a D7200 on a  Manfrotto copy stand with a light box for slides and 120 negs. As noted above, camera scanning is quick, not to mention capable of precise focus--two things flatbeds just don't deliver.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 18, 2017)

Dave442 said:


> For documents I often just use the scan to PDF app on my phone, it automatically knows to make the paper white and lets you crop. For a big batch of documents I have a flatbed scanner with paper feeder - I have it make a multi-page TIFF and then I edit each page and print to PDF.
> 
> Prints I usually photograph using a homemade copy stand and the macro lens. Years ago I found out my grandfather had photographed all the old family tintype images and the copies were the version hanging on the wall - that just sort of stuck with me.



I just got one of these apps for my iPhone...snap a picture...BOOM! Coverts a receipt or piece of paperwork to a .PDF...works super fast...


----------



## Boy_Cringe (Jun 20, 2017)

Just buy a dedicated scanner i guess since the result is better. The problem now is how could you make it with that 1300 photos.


----------



## Don001 (Jun 20, 2017)

Thank you guys! Sorry for the late reply. I won't print them later, but I also don't want to compromise on quality. Most of them are clicks of our precious memories with friends and family. And some important docs too. I know Camera can make it fast, scanner can give better results and that's exactly what is confusing me. I have tried a few apps available for Android and they couldn't give me desired quality. iPhone may give better results, but I don't have one. I think I'll give a try using d3400 with 30-50 photos  and see how good they are. If it's good, I 'll do the same with rest of them. But there are some docs too. Do you think a scanner works better with them than a camera?


----------

